# A Great Magnetic- tool added to a bow!



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

We are expanding our market throughout the country .This small unique tool is a great gadget added to your favorite compound bow. Once you are used to using the magnetic holder, you will find it easy, simple, timeless and effortless and that archers who loves indoor and outdoor 3D tournaments were glad to have this gadget giving ease of confidence towards the game. (Ready aim- again and again). A highly recommended small but terrible gadget is a must.

We are looking for dealers and pro staff shooter to expand the popularity in the archery community. If you’re interested to learn more details send your concern directly to [email protected] or PM.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

cool idea!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Got one coming. I will let everyone know how it works.:wink:


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

jfuller17 said:


> Got one coming. I will let everyone know how it works.:wink:


ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

jfuller17 said:


> Got one coming. I will let everyone know how it works.:wink:


Can't wait for the full review:wink:


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

It's a great gadget!:shade:


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks bro enjoy the game.:thumbs_up:elch:


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I got a chance to try out the release holder today at a shoot. When I first told some people about a week ago what I had coming in the mail, they kinda laughed at me. After today and seeing this product, they have changed there tune. This gadget is super handy. It is really nice to hang your bow on the stand and just clip the release right to the bow. You will always know where the release is at for sure. I had NO problems with it ever falling off. I even carried it upside down through the trails to prove my point to my buddies. I also shook the bow pretty hard also and it never fell off. The crazy thing is that it is a strong magnet, but it dosent make a lot of noise when you attach the release. This thing is going to be super handy this fall in the woods! I cant wait. Because it is mainly rubber it made zero noise at the shot and dosent weigh anything either. You wont even notice its on the bow. Over all I think its a great idea and a very handy product for people with hand held releases. I will keep you informed as I continue to use it more. So far real happy.


----------



## Gene Grodzki (Sep 25, 2002)

A magnetic release holder? Sounds like just more crap to hang on your bow, but after purchasing one at Bigfoot I call it a "must have item". I wear glasses (nearsighted) and my hands are busy between shots, lifting my glasses to see my site tape, dialing in my marks and selecting my next arrow! I can't tell you how many times I fumbled for a pocket and my $180 release hit the dirt. 
_A place for everything and everything in its place_ has always been my moto. You have a place for your arrows. Why not your precious release? Works for me!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gene Grodzki said:


> A magnetic release holder? Sounds like just more crap to hang on your bow, but after purchasing one at Bigfoot I call it a "must have item". I wear glasses (nearsighted) and my hands are busy between shots, lifting my glasses to see my site tape, dialing in my marks and selecting my next arrow! I can't tell you how many times I fumbled for a pocket and my $180 release hit the dirt.
> _A place for everything and everything in its place_ has always been my moto. You have a place for your arrows. Why not your precious release? Works for me!


Couldnt agree more man


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

jfuller17 said:


> Couldnt agree more man


great! ttt


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

Although I am new in archery I found this Magnetic Release Aid Holder a super handy gadget very useful in keeping my release while setting marks and selecting arrow in between shots.:wink: ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

up ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you all for the great effort- Even butterfly get jealous-let's go magnetic!
ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Information for lady archers and hunters using hand held release the answer is here a
color-coordinated holders to match your bow -coming up!
thanks for pm
ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

For those who email and pm just be patient it will come out soon -thanks
it's great for your signature bows-ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Bump it up!:thumbs_up


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey
Kevin wants your release holder told him to email you. for you ttt


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

PM sent, bump it up


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

I did not get it bro, call me i will bring it on the 28th Aug. OK. bring some patsybear to show


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

time to bump up


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Here it is on my hunting bow. VERY handy for the woods!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ive got one of these little gems coming and cant wait to try it out.Full report to follow,its just in time for the indoor season!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Cant wait till here what you have to say! I know I was shocked at the amout of times I use it. Wouldnt think it would be that big of a deal, but it is after you have it for a while. I would miss it alot if it was gone!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

It will change the way you execute your shot once you have it.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have mine on the bow and what a nifty little tool.I tried to shake the release off and it wouldnt budge.For such a small magnet it really holds.It will sure beat digging in my quiver pocket to get my release out everytime in timed tournaments for sure.And for hunting its as good as clipping it on your d loop if you have a hooked gate.Allways ready when you are.
Don Ward


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

you can always count on it! ttt


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Great invention!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Hold on, another closeup compound archers!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

neat looking product i like it


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Magnetic release holder users can add pics here or album! 
thanks enjoy!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Has anyone been hunting with one yet? I am going saturday morning with mine. Cant wait to get out there!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Used it tonight in the woods and it worked great!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

nice, keep coming


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

In wood works- beam up for patsy


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have been trying to kill a turkey with a bow for 5 years and today was the day! We spent 2 hours stalking this group of turkeys and we finally were on our knees in a corn field that was cut and they were on top of the hill. They started heading back towards the woods and I drew back and ask my buddy to give me a range and he whispered "dude its 77 yards" I said holy crap I was still at full draw and only had a 40 yard pin set. He said its your call if you want to try it or not. They kept walking and I whispered watch with the binos for the arrow because I am going to try it. I put the bottom of the sight ring over her back and lined up the bubble in the center of the level and squeezed off the shot and the arrow took forever to get there, but when it did it hit her perfect!!!!!She flopped once and then died. I was shocked and so dang happy you wouldn't believe. My buddy said if he wasn't there to see the shot he wouldn't have believed it. I am so so happy it finally happened. I am going to mount her and everyone is like why mount a hen. I said why not. She is 5 years in the making and with a shot like that she is special to me. Keep in mind in Indiana we can only shoot a hen in the fall. So I know she isn't a big Tom but very special to me. This gadget came in very handy for this stalking situation. Kept me from digging around my pocket for a release. Sometimes there is no time for that. Its now or never. This thing works awsome!!

Jason Fuller


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

if you need some more info just browse the website for detail

enjoy thnks


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Halloween, ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Bare with us will get back to you as soon as possible 

thanks to all


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

i sent an email to the address provided, looking forward to possibly working with you


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Appreciate your interest at pbarcheryproducts.
Will sent it to you shortly

Thanks


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Mathewsman222 said:


> i sent an email to the address provided, looking forward to possibly working with you


Item sent today
any question let us know

Thanks


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

We welcome another member of the family of pbarcehryproducts-pm sent


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking forward for new dealers-as the year 2011 is just around the corner- thanks


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

This product works exaxctly like it states!!! Super Strong magnet and rubber piece that slides on cable slide acts as a vibration dampener!! This is a great product and something that all Handle release shooters need to really look into.

Thanks for inventing such a cool and useful product!!!
Brian


----------



## acecher (Jul 9, 2010)

I really can't quite classify myself as an archer yet, I should say not even close to being called an experienced novice. I had my fair share of an outdoor competition and based on my experience, the release helped me tremendously just by knowing that it's accessible and visually seeing where I put it between shots. The magnet is strong enough and almost guarantee that you won't lose it. I didn't score well being my first time to compete and you could just imagine how tense I was at that time. As you would all agree, the sport involves lots of concentration. I'm convinced that the release helped me shoot with ease and made me focus more in delivering that arrow to the target just by eliminating that extra step trying to remember where you put release after each shot. I personally endorse this gadget to all would be and expert shooters alike. You have to try it to experience it. Take it from a Novice Archer, If it worked for me, it'll work for everyone else.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

acecher said:


> I really can't quite classify myself as an archer yet, I should say not even close to being called an experienced novice. I had my fair share of an outdoor competition and based on my experience, the release helped me tremendously just by knowing that it's accessible and visually seeing where I put it between shots. The magnet is strong enough and almost guarantee that you won't lose it. I didn't score well being my first time to compete and you could just imagine how tense I was at that time. As you would all agree, the sport involves lots of concentration. I'm convinced that the release helped me shoot with ease and made me focus more in delivering that arrow to the target just by eliminating that extra step trying to remember where you put release after each shot. I personally endorse this gadget to all would be and expert shooters alike. You have to try it to experience it. Take it from a Novice Archer, If it worked for me, it'll work for everyone else.



Very Well said!!! And so True!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

It does work great!! Super handy when hunting!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news coming on 2011


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't wait to get my new target bow to put mine on and show off!!!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

ARCHERAF said:


> Great news coming on 2011


Cant wait to see whats in store!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Cool Idea. I bet the guys at our shop would love this...


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a Great Holiday Season to everyone -thank you for your support-Archery Rules!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks and 2011 will be a great and look forward to all to come!!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes were still here.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Handy handy handy!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey J, 
How is everything going? just came back from travel abroad,I am busy with schedules. Did I missed a lot? anyway I here to say hello!
Keep rolling gadget gadget gadget!


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Going pretty good buddy. How's things your way?


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ADDChild (Nov 9, 2010)

Sweet looking bow Jfuller17!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Great sweet handy gadget -accesories


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

You can say that again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Soon it's gonna be in the palm of your hand


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

For your info,Did you know it holds well and tend to absorb shock. So what are we waiting for it's time to have it!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

ARCHERAF said:


> Soon it's gonna be in the palm of your hand


More info!!! Mine holds my BT release with no problem and people are just amazed on how well a small product works great!!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Rolling to the top today


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Email sent to the one provided on website.


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

I will be there soon. awaiting for your reply thanks.


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Another angle.


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks good here it is on my freestyle set-up!!


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

It really looks good JJ


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Morning bump for anyone that hasn't heard of this great little product.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah got my hunting bow eqiuiped with the Release Holder to hold my Thumb Release while in the treestand!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)




----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Check these out.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ARCHERAF (Jun 6, 2010)

Still here, slow but sure..Hello! Archers.


----------

